# Thinking of ordering the cds



## pro211

Okay since I've had the ct scans and the colonoscopy and the bloodwork and all is well the docs are saying IBS . I'm considering ordering Mike's program . Do you think it will help with my anxiety as well ? I was never an anxious person til I hit my 40's . Now it seems everything makes me anxious . I also think the companion cd would be great for my husband . He really doesn't understand IBS . He just thinks I overreact to everything . I was listening to the samples and can really understand that walking across a girder feeling in the belly . I have that often . I also realized IBS is my first thought in the morning .


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi and welcome to the forum...Yes, Mike's program does deal with the anxiety that accompanies IBS - read the links below my signature - many here on the BB have found the IBS Program to be very helpful with all aspects of IBS - it works on the brain -gut connection. The companion CD was very validating for me - I wish I had that recording when I was first diagnosed with the conditon - IBS affected every aspect of my life, and the comanion CD explains all of that.All the best to you... there is hope! Let us know if you have any questions - but for most who try Mike's program they have found good relief and wish that they tried it first! Take care....


----------



## Lillett

I think its a good investment.


----------



## shanesmummy

im gonna have to try these cd's- my ibs has nothing to do with food, diet, general health- it's completely the brin-0gut connection- my mind telling me i wont be able to find a toilet when i go out, and then here come the stomach pains. it has runined my life. all because of one public episode after a chilli con carne 9 months ago, and my brain tells me that might happen everytime i go out now. i need something to calm my brain dfown and stop me worrying about it, which in turn makes it happen!!!claire xxx


----------



## eric

Claire, I think you would greatly benefit with the Mike's tapes, especially since you have only had this nine months. They do more also then work on anxiety for IBS. But there is a good chance doing this early on might keep you from even more problems later on. The longer you have IBS and pain the deeper the pain pathways can become, so targeting this early could really help. Plus this is good for your immune system as well and that could be very benefical at this stage in the game.


----------



## pro211

Well I received my CDs and started yesterday but I fell sound asleep while listening ! Hopefully I'll be able to stay awake today .Paula


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Paula - Falling asleep during the session is OK - dont fight it - the info still gets in. Be sure to read the entire booklet also for more info. All the best to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------



## Lillett

I fell asleep when I listened to them as well. I think it has really helped and I am seeing that I am much more able to cope with my anxiety because of them.


----------



## shanesmummy

ive tried to order the tapes twice and i got this email:Hi Claire Thank you for your order which we received today. Would you please check the credit card details you gave with your order as we cannot get authorisation on them. We look forward to hearing from you. From Cath.checked all details and all are fine! i know ive got money in as i have just won a pretty hefty court case. my bank has confirmed that the money is in. dont know what could be wrong???claire x


----------



## Lillett

I had no problems with my order (I used a credit card). I am not sure what would be wrong. Any one?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

hi Claire - I don't have a clue what could be wrong - you should reply to the email from Cath and ask her and hopefully it will be sorted out. Nothing we can do really on this BB. Cath is very nice and she will help you out. All the best.







xxx


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Claire, I aske Mike about your problem and this is his reply - "Hi Marilyn,This is I suspect is a case of the cc company being cautious. If Claire is outside the UK then the credit card companies sometimes put stops on outside territory purchases. This is an irritation to the card holder, makes the provider frustrated as it delays despatch. It is not any reflection on the card holder, it is simply one of those little known things in international finance. However if Claire is in the UK , then I would have to look at it further. I will tell Cath about this also. However our new healthyaudio site has online payment through protx so it is cleared immediately - takes out the time delays for this sort of thing. So perhaps the new site would be quicker for Claire, she could see the immediate response too. We developed the new site specifically to bring easier transactions and to bring all our work under one roof. I apologise to Claire for the frustration, which is largely out of our control. Please pass this on Claire.Many thanksRegardsMike"So try ordering on this page, and see if it will go through automatically - you can get MP3 or hard copy on the new site - or contact Cath as mentioned.http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/irritable_bowel_syndromeHope this helps.


----------



## shanesmummy

thanks, i will try this new site as im from the uk.can you tell me, is the program a 100 day program? how long does it take to complete if not?claire x


----------



## eric

Its a one hundred day program with rest days so you know.


----------



## shanesmummy

ive taken the step and ordered the cd's. now im worrying that they're not going to work and my brain wont respond to the therapy. maybe i should just stop thinking about it lol. Claire x


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Just about everyone worries about whether the program will work or not. And that is because for MOST people, the IBS Audio Program is the last resort - the last thing we try and after having had tons of failure, tons of meds, treatments, etc., that we have done before, not help us, we are naturally in the failure mindset - and that is one thing that is incorporated into the program - Mike speaks of this mindset - you are just like hundreds before you who thought the same thing - my IBS is so bad, nothing has helped me, why should this work, etc. So in a way you are "normal" for thinking like this - Try not to have any expectations one way or the other - the program takes time to work and it is subtle and gradual - but be sure to read the entire booklet, and rate your symptoms and take note of how you are feeling now. As you progress through the program and get better, sometimes it is hard to imagine how far you will have come in feeling better... Just know that others have been helped, even when they thought that the program would not be helpful - it still helped - so just relax, enjoy it and try to keep hope up - you'll see....All the best to you.


----------



## Lillett

I agree. It was light the "last stand" for me. I was at my wit's end. Now, I notice that when an attack is coming on, I don't freak out like I used to. I am able to think my way through it. I used to wake up as well in the middle of the night with horrible panic attacks. Now, I do have them maybe once in while when dealing with a ton of stress but I am also able to think my way through it quickly and get back to sleep. I hope the program arrives soon and you have success.


----------



## shanesmummy

hi, just a little update. I am now on Day 4 of the program, so far nothing has changed for me but i wouldn't have expected that this soon anyway. I am really enjoying listening to the session though. just thought i'd ask a quick question. Since i have been listening to it, when mike counts down from 10-1, i cant remember anything after that. the next thing i hear is when he's counting back up and the session is ended! i dont feel like i have been asleep properly, yet i cant remember anything so i must have fallen asleep! Has anyone else experienced this while listening?Thanks,Claire x


----------



## 23208

Claire,I'm on Day 11 and I've had the same thing happen to me. At least it has when I haven't fallen asleep







Since it's hypnotherapy I think that's supposed to happen. Shannon


----------



## cookies4marilyn

No worries on this - be sure to read your entire booklet as it addresses this on p. 8 as well as Mike's comments on the this. Many people have gone through the whole program not remembering what was said, yet still had improvement.You can also find more info in the FAQ and Compilation threads on this forum!Sometimes you may fall asleep, other times you may not - or for some people they always do - just go with the flow, because if you do drift into sleep, it is what is needed at the time. Since the sessions only average about 1/2 hour each, there is no worry of going into REM or deep sleep at that point anyway. If you prefer not to sleep, then adjusting your listening time to during the day or morning may be helpful - and if you like, you can listen to the same session twice in one day as long as you keep 6 hours between listenings.Hope that helps - there is a lot of good into on the fearured threads in this forum!Thanks for sharing your information - all the best to feeling better! Take care.


----------



## shanesmummy

thanks for your reply marilyn - but guess what, last night i stayed awake all the way through it, i must have been more hyper last night or something. anyway i didnt actually feel ''hypnotised'' in the sense of the word, i was fidgeting and moving position quite a lot, and i didnt feel like i was in a trance or anything! I was glad i stayed awake for it though because i was worried my earphones might have fell out when i fell asleep!really hoping this program works as my ibs is at the point whereim housebound now. just want to fast-forward 100 days to see if it will change anything. its hard to believe that just by listening to a cd you can alleviate a syndrome thats been the bain of your life for an entire year.i know, im too negative aren't i?!thanks again, claire x


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Claire - I can relate to your painful situation very well - I too was almost housebound - if you read my journey link below, you will know - and I too was very very skeptical, and really sort of resisted getting the program, until others urged me to do so because it helped them, But even then, I thought my case was way too tough and way worse, so what was the use? It took me more than the 100 days - I did the program 3 times because I was older and had IBS over 17 years when I first did the program - not saying that you wont see some improvement earlier than that - some notice getting better before the program is over - even just a better outlook, more hope, better coping, then the reduction in symptoms may start - everyone is different - some respond the very first week for both symptoms and feeling more hopeful, others, like myself, take longer. Since I believe I am one of the WORST and slowest responders to the program, the fact that I am still here to encourage says it all - so hang in there and dont worry too much about sleeping or not feeling under, etc. just go with the flow, be gentle with yourself, persevere and dont ever give up hope!!!You have an advantage of sorts - the fact that you have had IBS for a year and are now doing the program means that you most likely will respond faster than someone like myself, who did not do the program until much later. Mike did an informal study showing that those who used the program upon their first diagnosis of IBS saw results much sooner than those who had spent years on other treatments - that is because the failure expectation is higher - the degree range of improvement was the same - so this is very encouraging for you!All the best to ya! Take care, hon.


----------

